
What is the best way to deploy and scale with WordPress? - jumperabg
I was wondering on which may be the best practices for deploying and scaling with WordPress.<p>For example, I want to create a small company website that will eventually get random traffic from 1000 to 2000 visitors per hour or 10-50 per second.<p>Overall I want to be ready to deploy an additional instance in some CloudProvider&#x2F;s and LoadBalance the traffic while the back-end(wp-admin) area is working normally without any disruption because there will be several users working there.<p>WP may not be the best solution for my case but I just need to find an optimal one with which I can be ready.<p>If possible please tell me how would you start and what may be the best option.
======
amanzi
Wordpress could easily handle that amount of traffic. Key thing is to use a
caching plugin with a CDN--that alone gets you most of the way to where you
want to be. After that, focus on the security side of things and continuous
tweaks to avoid as many database hits as possible.

------
jstewartmobile
Be sure to enable PHP opcode caching. It makes a tremendous difference.

